# Will these wheels fit my Cruze Eco ?



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I own a 2012 Chevy Cruze Eco ( Blue Topaz ) and im intersted in purchasing new wheels for the car. Im curious to know before purchasing these wheels if they will fit my particular model without any modifcations. The wheels are @ TireRack and are called Axis Xplode w/ Blue Accent. I searched using my vehicle make and model but I want to be 100% sure they are an exact fit.

Also will I be able to reuse the tire pressure sensors currently equipped with the vehicle ?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The bolt pattern fits for the Cruze, only problem you might run across is offset and needing new tires (not sure of the stock Eco wheel width). As for the TMPS, you will have to order a new set of TMPS sensors for your new rims, as you can bolt your new rims on, but unless the rim has a sensor attached to send signals to your car, your car wont be able to receive any information about your tire pressure.

Just click the TMPS tab under the picture of the wheel on tirerack.com to add it to your cart.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey would you mind explaining just a little bit more in detail about exactly why I would need to buy new tire pressure sensors I didnt quite understand.

Also if I were to call or email tirerack asking for more information about the wheel what could I specifically ask them to know for sure this wheel would fit.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

From what I know, our car uses a direct system for TMPS, meaning that on each tire, there is a physical gauge attached to it, that monitors your tire pressure, and sends the information to your car.

Basically, your car is like a phone, unless the tires get lonely and call your car to tell him/her how they're doing, your car doesn't know squat.

As for making sure if they fit, I'd try and e-mail axis for more specs about the wheel, and then taking them to your dealer if you want to be 100% sure. But they should fit right away ir tirerack says so.


----------



## maven (Feb 27, 2011)

If you dont order new tire pressure sensors with your wheels youll have to disassemble your current wheel/tire remove the sensor, buy new valve stems from a GM dealer/part supplier and install the sensors in your new wheel.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes I plan on using eco stock tires with the axis blue accent wheels if they are a perfect fit otherwise I will most likely stay with the stock wheels. If I do end up replacing the wheels reusing the tire sensors could potentionally save 150$ dollars so if possible that is exactly what I will do. 

Now installing the old sensors on the new wheels will it require skilled labor such as a gm technician or is it a simple process. 

I appreciate the information.


----------



## Autotekpro421 (Jan 8, 2012)

installing the sensors you can do i suppose.. just ensure each sensor goes back where they came (ie. Switch the left front sensor to the wheel that will go back on the front left). This way the sensors wont need relearned.. which is a dealership service.


----------



## Clarkjs21 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Sensors*

The only issue with reusing the old sensors is that the valve stem for the sensors on the cruze are rubber and one time use so youll have to replace that. I think at work (discount tire) we charge like $5 a wheel for the "rebuild kit"

I would take the wheels to a tire shop to have them installed that way they can be balanced and the sensors installed. If you make sure that each sensor goes to the same spot on the vehicle that it came off of then you could do it at home but best to just let a trusted shop do the work. Shouldnt cost all that much to have it done, but will save you headache and make sure its done right.


----------

